# Blue River Large Stringer



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Upper or Lower Blue Run?


----------



## cdbjandpup (May 27, 2014)

The downfall tree is on the Upper Blue.


----------



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

Just to clarify a bit..... The tree(strainer) is above the typical put in for the white water run locally known as the "Upper Blue". The tree comes into play if you put in at the Forrest service or near the damn in silverthorne. Said tree is located in a river right channel below the "TYL" ranch(last massive house on river right leaving silverthorne), but above the put in located near the LG Everest gravel pit


----------

